# Leftover Spanish Mackerel



## JGDean (Aug 21, 2006)

I have some leftover cooked Spanish Mackerel and some fresh crawfish tail meat. Any ideas for an evening meal?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 21, 2006)

Whenever I've had cooked Mackerel leftover - & especially if there's other cooked seafood as well - I just fold in just enough mayo to bind the chopped/shredded ingredients together & - depending on the amount - either serve it as a main-dish salad on greens, or as an appetizer on crackers.


----------



## JohnL (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi JG,
How about some sort of fish cake?
Maybe use a salmon cake recipe and sub the mackrel and mudbug tails for the salmon.


----------

